
Introducing the new compose in Gmail - derpenxyne
http://gmailblog.blogspot.co.uk/2012/10/introducing-new-compose-in-gmail.html
======
jsdalton
I hate being the guy who sidetracks a thread off the bat by complaining about
something unrelated, but...

Whatever blogspot theme Google uses for this blog is just god awful (oh, I
see, this is it: [http://gmailblog.blogspot.co.uk/p/as-you-may-have-noticed-
gm...](http://gmailblog.blogspot.co.uk/p/as-you-may-have-noticed-gmail-blog-
has.html)), and I swear it gets worse every time I view a post there.

To wit:

When I load the page I see the orange "loading" gears. Then that sliiiiides up
to reveal the content. Really? Can they really not innovate here? This is a
company that spends massive amounts of resources to get their homepage to load
as quickly as possible. Heck, they even penalize companies in their index with
slow loading times. And yet they purposefully add loading animations and
transitions which add _at least_ a second to page load, and probably more as
far as time it takes me to engage in the content.

Also, every time I reload the page I see something different. Sometimes there
is text in the black menu bar. Sometimes there is not. Sometimes there is an
"extra" screen that slides up after the orange loading gears, sometimes not.
Sometimes the sidebar navigation is there, sometimes not. Try refresh a few
times yourself and you'll see.

Also, I love the five-second delay for the document URL update when you
navigate via the sidebar.

All of these fancy, look-we're-using-ajax, gee-whiz-its-a-single-page-app
features -- just for a simple blog post. Talk about complicating a simple
problem!

Again, apologies for the rant but I couldn't even concentrate on what the blog
post was saying because I was so distracted by this garbage.

~~~
andrewljohnson
Ugh, why would anyone up-vote this comment? Some how this is the top comment,
even though it doesn't address the content of the article. This happens all
the time on HN and I find it very annoying.

It's not just that I don't want to scroll past this comment. These meta-
comments may seem harmless, but when this is the top comment, it stifles the
entire discussion about the article. Instead of people discussing the merits
of the new GMail UI, there is an endless chain of replies burying all the
topical comments.

I've said it before - I'd like to see a community guideline advising people
not to make comments like this. These comments end up being easy ways to score
points, entertaining for the people involved in the criticism, but harmful for
the topical discussion. If it's a "Show HN" post about a hacker's new project,
it seems topical to criticize the technology, but when it's a blog post, it
seems so lame to criticize the blog software.

This kind of complaint belongs in its own thread - it should be a blogpost or
something. The comment doesn't even apply to me - the page works perfectly and
crisply for me.

~~~
afterburner
He's getting upvoted because it had to be said... finally.

~~~
Kylekramer
Yeah! After all, it isn't like this comes up every
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4070192>) single
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3767025>) time
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4196833>) a official Google blogpost is
submitted or even is brought up.

------
nkurz
_Saving a draft, opening the old email, and then reopening your draft wastes
valuable minutes. The new compose pops up in a window, just like chats (only
larger)._

Minutes? I do sometimes wonder where the day goes...

Alternatively, Shift-click on compose (or press capital C to with keyboard
shortcuts on), and you'll get an actual window that you can move and resize.
With the chat mini-windows I frequently wish that I could adjust them, and
often accidentally collapse them by clicking in what looks like a title bar.

Or if you already have a message open, just shift-click on Inbox to open a new
window. Or not --- Google in their wisdom has disabled that to prevent
confusing some poor soul with a broken shift key, praise be their servers. But
C-n for a new window, ma-return, /search, C-w isn't that bad.

I like the idea of minimizing the address area, but don't understand the
advantages of the new approach. Is it primarily for tablet compatibility? Or
is the concept of windows still considered unteachable? And why are they
decreasing support for traditional click modifiers?

~~~
anonymouz
I completely agree. We all have some sort of window manager that deals with
handling multiple windows in a consistent way. We don't need every website
reinventing window management in their own half-assed manner, that is utterly
inconsistent with other sites and other applications.

~~~
Hurdy
I don't think the average user can really deal with multiple windows
efficiently.

~~~
ImprovedSilence
I hate hate HATE new windows. It reminds me of IE or MS outlook manage this
particular problem. I like this idea of a smaller chat like window, it's
really blurring the line between chat and email once again. (Like google did
when they started chaining emails together. Remember when that wasn't even a
thing! I do, cuz I was amazed when google started doing it.) I think google
really gets me when it comes to how I like to communicate via email..

~~~
kenko
If I'm reading the wikipedia article correctly, Mutt was threading email in
1995.

~~~
ImprovedSilence
haha touche. Granted... Mutt was terminal based....

~~~
anonymouz
> Mutt was terminal based

And it still is, as many satisfied users will tell you.

------
tomasien
I can see the merits of this, but I'm curious about how it fits into a mobile
strategy.

My big complaint about email, especially gmail, is that it seems to insist on
keeping too many elements from desktop to mobile. My mobile email needs are
much more like my SMS needs, yet the UX for mobile Gmail (for example) largely
resembles the desktop client.

I know that's tangential, but it's what's on my mind regarding Gmail right
now.

~~~
alanctgardner2
The thing is, who uses mobile GMail? Almost everyone I know uses a native
client (Android or iOS). The mobile version of Gmail is definitely a second-
class citizen, but I'm glad they're not letting it hold back development of
awesome features like this.

~~~
tomasien
I dislike all native mail clients even more than I dislike the iOS gmail app,
which is largely a hybrid web app if I'm not mistaken.

I use the iOS gmail app, but what I really want is this:

An app that present emails to me like iOS messages, but with some design
changes to fit long content.

This would allow for better context (messages are individualized and
chronological) and faster, one touch responding while I'm on the go.
Responding to emails on a phone is much slow and significantly more
challenging than responding to a text, and I see no reason for that.

~~~
alanctgardner2
I hate to be that guy, but buy an Android. Google is working to expose a lot
of ways to reply quickly to texts and email, and I don't think Apple really
cares about being ahead of the curve in this area. For example, Jelly Bean
adds the ability to open a modal dialog and reply to a text message without
switching applications. Presumably, this feature will come to GMail shortly,
and if not, someone can use the API to make an email client where it works.

Also, the current Android GMail app sounds more or less like what you're
asking for, with the messages neing collapsable.

~~~
tomasien
I think I'll just build what I want myself so I don't have to literally switch
hardware and software completely. I prefer the consistency of iOS hardware and
the superior 3rd party app quality, and that shows no sign of changing any
time soon.

Plus, the iPhone 4 is the best free phone you can get by far.

~~~
alanctgardner2
Have you seen the Nexus 4? I appreciate your liking the iOS design
sensibility, but unsubsidized, you can get cutting-edge hardware for less than
your 3-generation old phone.

------
codeulike
I prefer Gmail since its redesign back in April.

There, I said it.

~~~
mdonahoe
Do you have "compact mode" turned on?

I mostly like it, except the contact info side bar can cut into my email pane
when I dont have my browser fullscreened.

~~~
ImprovedSilence
I almost like it. I do have compact mode turned on. My biggest gripe with the
newer style though is the themes/color schemes. I had my own custom color
scheme all picked out in the old gmail, now I can no longer pick my own color
for each and every little detail/item in gmail, which irks me quite a bit, as
this is an option I used to have. I'm not big on custom background images
either, I just want to choose my own colors. But hey, I'm a control freak, I
guess most people just take whats given to them...

------
asadotzler
Is this really a step forward? It feels a little bit like a step backwards --
more like classic email clients and less like Gmail.

~~~
stephenhuey
What feels the most like classic email clients is the way they abstract
recipients by placing the contact's name into a box and no longer display the
email address next to it. The pretty box is fine, but I hated seeing contacts
on an email in something like Outlook and not being able to quickly confirm
which address was used for that contact, so perhaps it'd be better if they had
these recipients in a scrollable list.

~~~
a1k0n
Double-click the little lozenge with the recipient's name to turn it back into
an email address.

------
manaskarekar
Does anyone have a comprehensive/good solution to how to move all your stuff
out of Gmail?

Midway while typing this post, I did a search and boom:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3581613>

~~~
Teckla
_Does anyone have a comprehensive/good solution to how to move all your stuff
out of Gmail?_

I use Thunderbird + IMAP to sync a local copy of my Gmail email every week or
two.

It does not sync anything except your email, but even that much is pretty
nice, for peace of mind.

~~~
manaskarekar
I don't use email clients, so pardon me if this is elementary, but is there a
good way to compress and archive downloaded emails with their attachments?

Also, is the formatting (rtf) preserved?

~~~
Teckla
I don't know the answer to your first question, but in response to your second
question, yes, formatting is preserved.

------
joshmlewis
You can still open up emails in the larger view, If I'm not mistaken. I can
see and have experienced the issue they are attempting to solve here and this
seems like an ok solution. I guess we won't know until we try it. Most emails
are short however, at least that should be your goal unless it's something
more detailed and then you have a larger canvas to work with.

------
levesque
I think they should add a maximize button to this window. Sometimes you just
want to edit one email in full screen, and I don't think you should have to
revert to the previous interface to do that.

~~~
SquareWheel
There is an "expand" button that launches a popup window. You can then
fullscreen that window.

~~~
levesque
Fine, but then you have two browser windows. I'm not used to that :P

------
dredmorbius
And ... addressing the content of this blog post: yet another reason mutt wins
as a mail client.

Open mutt (preferably under screen so you can 'C-a "' between mail folders),
view message(s) you want to reference (optionally: tag relevant messages,
using mutt's filtering tools as necessary, than 'l ~T' to restrict to just the
tagged messages, allowing you to rapidly reference a set of messages.

Fire up a new terminal window (I bind this to '<shift><alt>t' in my window
manager) and write "mutt -s 'subject line'" to start your message, drop into
the address lookup window to designate recipients, and edit away in your
editor of choice.

And all of this without the multi-gigabyte overhead of a full browser session
+ gmail.

Oh yeah: offlineimap means you can work on your GMail account (and/or any
other accounts you've configured for mutt) readily.

Just sayin'.

~~~
binxbolling
That sounds completely doable for 99% of internet users! Surprised my grandma
hasn't already been using this exact workflow.

~~~
dredmorbius
First off: this is Hacker News, not Grandma News.

How often has your grandmother's mail agent changed over the time she's been
using it?

One of the reason us old farts have a fondness for commandline and console
tools is that they have a strong tendency to remain remarkably consistent over
time. I started using mutt in the late 1990s. for the past 13 years, my
preferred (though far from only) email environment has changed very, very
little.

Other than mutt, I've used at various points in time: BSD mail, BSD mailx,
cc:mail, various versions of Microsoft Mail / Outlook, Eudora, Netscape, Lotus
Notes (ugh!), the VMS mail client, elm, pine, Mail.app, Evolution, Sylpheed,
KMail, the Palm Centro mail app, the Android mail app, K9Mail, Gmail, AOL
Mail, Microsoft OWS, Zimbra, and others.

It's not that I haven't tried the alternatives. It's that when it comes down
to it, mutt fits my needs, workflow, and practices better than the others.

------
blhack
Good.

The most annoying thing to me about gmail's interface is center-clicking on
something (to reference it, like something in a mailing list) and having the
entire window redirected.

This is cool :)

~~~
GlennS
You can use Ctrl+left-click to get the same 'open in new tab' behaviour as
middle-click.

I do agree that broken middle-click is hugely annoying. I'd much prefer they
fixed that though, rather than introducing a non-standard popup as the default
left-click behaviour.

I don't really understand why they hijacked middle-click in the first place.
Does anyone actually use middle-click + drag to scroll? I would've assumed the
majority have scroll wheels? Is this some accessibility thing that I'm
missing?

~~~
Hurdy
This was more of an oversight of some other changes than a conscious decision.
It's definitely a known issue though.

------
munaf
Interesting that they took this approach primarily for email referencing. Is
it that common of a use case that it's worth changing the entire experience
around it (and collapsing the formatting bar, etc.)? I'm assuming they tested
some sort of referencing UI in the existing compose screen. Wish I could see
that. Also, I'm wondering how image insertion works; modals upon modals can be
pretty awkward for users.

My real pet peeve: can we start removing "Compose" from email vocabulary?

------
tolos
Ahhh, it's good to see more useful desktop features making their way online
(how old is multi-tasking?). Now we wait for the gmail OS that can run
applications...

------
fcoury
I would really appreciate if Google took some time to work on the speed issues
we now experience with Gmail instead of working on this cosmetic changes.

I use Gmail basically ever since it was on early early stages (I even pay for
more storage for years now) and the degradation of performance is the one
thing that makes me think of leaving the service for something snappier.

~~~
mdonahoe
How much data do you have?

My personal gmail has less than 3gb, and I dont notice any performance issues.

~~~
city41
I experience performance issues a fair amount in gmail now. The issues are
network related. Such as sending a message or just loading your inbox can take
forever and error out.

~~~
fcoury
That's exactly what I experience on a daily basis too.

------
dquigley
It seems like many people don't like this, but I had this exact issue last
night. And opening another tab takes a while to load simply because the gmail
app is so big. So while I'm not sure about this exact implementation yet, it
could be a nice feature.

------
nixarn
I think it looks great. Many times I've opened gmail in another tab to find
some info.

------
acabal
On a meta-note, I hate, hate HATE how this blog and G+ blog posts hijack the
space bar. I use spacebar as page down and it never works in G+, and it
doesn't on this blog either.

~~~
lurker14
Spacebar works fine for me in G+ Stream page.

------
stephenhuey
I will enjoy this a lot, because I do often save drafts to go looking for some
other message in my inbox. However, I think it saves valuable seconds, not
minutes. :-)

------
karpathy
I welcome this change if they implement it well. I sometimes keep two gmail
windows open so that I can compose in one while I reference emails or search
in the other.

------
aneth4
Does anyone else suffer from EXTREMELY slow gmail. This happens for me across
all devices, browsers, and even IMAP. 30+ seconds to load messages sometimes
and lots of 17, 317 and 503 errors.

I've tried every recommendation, and of course hear nothing back from their
support or in their forums. Gmail is almost unusable for me now.

Any recommendations or contacts would be appreciated. It seems the only way to
get help from Google is to know someone.

~~~
Gotperl
This is usually caused by having a lot of devices polling your G-mail account.
Go to this link: <https://www.google.com/accounts/IssuedAuthSubTokens>

and remove any that are old/you aren't using. You'll see a speed up.

~~~
aneth4
Thanks. More exceedingly obtuse Google UI. There were a couple apps I could
remove with access to Gmail, but doubtful that is the issue.

------
jmilloy
Ugh. Gmail continues to roll out new features and arbitrary tweaks, yet the
bugs impeding normal tasks continues to grow. I've said it before: can I just
have gmail beta back?

(The main ones for me are the compose window never actually loading, or new
messages in a thread not displaying (both requiring a refresh). Meanwhile, the
chat hover has changed layout twice. Seriously?)

------
sasoon
I tried it and it is annoying. Compose window is located in the lower right
corner of the screen, and cannot be moved to the middle.

------
ImprovedSilence
Does anyone know if there's a way to try this out before they roll it out? It
doesn't mention anything about it on the blog.

------
elionchin
Speaking on a tangent. Has anybody not found it annoying that you can't auto-
BCC yourself in Gmail? Only if you do so does it pull up the message thread to
the top which I prefer to keep track of timelines. I would be fine without the
BCC as long as the thread reflects my response time. Either way, room for
improvement.

------
mdonahoe
Does anyone else get annoyed when replying to threads with multiple people?

I always want to reply to the most recent message, but usually someone else
responds while I am composing. So I have to view their message and reply to
that instead of to the original message. Does this happen to anyone else, or
am I taking crazy pills?

~~~
nollidge
No, that happens to me all the time. Gmail used to have a "new messages have
been added to the conversation" popup when that occurred, but now that doesn't
always happen.

------
Cataclysmic
What gmail really needs to change is the "reply" box. When I'm composing a
regular email I get a nice big box in which to type my email. When I'm typing
a reply email I just have a little tiny (vertically tiny) box to type my
reply. Why?????? So annoying.

------
eric5544
That looks great!

It feels to me though that google is still playing serious catch-up to it's
main competitors (yahoo & microsoft) in the email arena who both have great
web-mail solutions that don't get the accolades they deserve.

Now all I need is full folder support and I'm happy!

~~~
mikestew
Maybe Y!, but ermm, Microsoft has a great web-mail product? Are you referring
to something other than Hotmail? Because ads aside (bills have to get paid), I
find Hotmail to be infuriatingly bad with its UI. Multiple lines of text-only
toolbars (hard to find what I want), one text box to search the web and
another to search mail (and I always get the web one when searching mail), and
just too much non-mail crap on the screen.

That said, HM does seem to have some nice features such as a decent spam
filter (finally; it used to be laughable) and easy unsubscribe. But bury it
under a poor UI and I just dread using it.

Or maybe when you say "great web-mail" it's blindingly obvious to everyone but
me that you're referring to something else, in which case ignore me. :)

~~~
eric5544
I'm referring to outlook.com on the microsoft side. You can read more about it
here:
[http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000087239639044422690457756...](http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10000872396390444226904577561131545052576.html)

------
ilcavero
don't like this at all, it looks like a step backwards, let the windows
manager handle windows instead of doing it inside your webapp, next thing you
know they are going to add a taskbar on the browser for each open pseudo-
window

------
septerr
Good. I wonder if this also addresses the problem when you are replying to a
long chain of email conversation, the compose box includes the entire chain
while also displaying the chain above the compose box. Very unpleasant.

------
6ren
or you could just use the old html version of gmail, and open as many messages
as you like in different tabs.

<http://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=html>

------
sethbannon
It's amazing, when you ask "why would you need a whole page for composing an
email?" there is no good answer. Someone dozens of years ago probably made
that decision and it's just stuck.

~~~
r00fus
Depends. I use Sparrow and despite the coolness of the "mini text area for
reply - kind of like an IM response", I often prefer opening the compose in a
new window as I might be interested in cc'ing others or sending with options,
layout, etc.

------
hnriot
How is this return to popups any different to the option that's always been
present, shift-click to open compose in a new window. Personally, I liked
having the choice.

------
endtime
I've been using this side-by-side with the old UX on my personal account for
weeks (months?). Much prefer the new UX. Glad it's finally launching.

------
monochromatic
I like it. I cannot count the number of times I've just popped open a new
gmail tab to address this exact shortcoming.

------
kamakazizuru
awesome! this makes up quite a bit of the love they lost with their abyssmal
redesign earlier this year!

------
EdiX
Am I missing something or is there no way to pick the sender address in the
new composer?

~~~
steelaz
Clicking on recipients line reveals CC, Bcc and From.

------
dangravell
Might be good, but I can't use this until they support canned responses again.

------
ggopman
The Sparrow team hard at work

------
iamrohitbanga
Looks like pushing google plus to all gmail users.

------
iDroid
Yahoo mail has half those features already

------
neopba
I use IMAP :)

------
marshallp
Why is this so important that it reaches top spot in minutes. My links to
curing cancer with ultrasound or creating ai get nothing, but the big G opens
a new window for compose and it's a giant leap for humanity!

Peter Norvig gave singularity summit talk on exciting work they're doing
[http://fora.tv/2012/10/14/Peter_Norvig_Channeling_the_Flood_...](http://fora.tv/2012/10/14/Peter_Norvig_Channeling_the_Flood_of_Data)
, why isn't that top spot?

HN is kowtowing to the pseudo-brogrammer crowd.

~~~
guylhem
Let's see why :

\- "curing cancer" has been announced many times, and until now every proposed
therapy has had at best limited success

\- likewise, "creating ai" has been in the news time to time. We seem to be
always on the verge of true ai and the singularity, but it has not happened
yet.

OTOH, many people here use gmail - I do, and I have been bothered by this
compose thing.

To see the issue actually addressed, with proof, and hopefully with an
implementation that I can use in the next few days, is more valuable to me
that a potential cancer cure or potential ai - especially since I don't have
cancer.

These are worthy goals, but until there is some real advance, why bother?

It's a market economy - someone solving a problem I have is more valuable to
me that someone advancing in the resolution of a problem I don't have.

~~~
marshallp
The failed cancer cures were biomolecules. This is about literally cooking it
with beams, something hackers with a few hundreds in parts could attempt to
do.

The AI advance is seen as an advance by Peter Norvig (head of Google Research)
himself.

Both of them are hacker relevant potentially profitable business with huge
upsides. Real advances can be made, especially by the hacker crowd. There's
too much of a web 2.0 filter bubble going on here.

~~~
guylhem
The failed cancer cures were not just biomolecules - things like freezing the
cancers in place, preventing the growth of new blood vessels, etc.

If you're more into cooking, it is something we already do with various
particles - and with multiple beams to minimize damage to surrouding tissues
(google for gamma knife)

It's a good thing Peter Norvig sees an advance. It'd be much better when that
feeling is shared by the scientific community.

Real advances can be made, and there is indeed a web 2.0 filter here - much
effort being spent on barely interesting things. The human race can do so much
better.

But curing cancer, ai, whole brain emulation etc. are topics which will
require a long sustained effort - if only because we are constrained by our
technology!

It's not a matter of capital - these problems just can't be correctly
addressed with our current technology.

It's a good thing if we are making steps in the right directions, but it's
very unlikely these problems will be solved very soon, therefore my interest
in news about such problems is quite low, even with a deep interest in them!

So I guess it's just natural that other readers find such things even less
newsworthy :-(

~~~
marshallp
I see where you're coming from, but ultrasound is not like gamma knife, it
truly is revolutionary (no sides effects + very cheap), and I'd put Norvig
inside the science community of AI, he's head researcher of the premier AI
company after all. These are current technologies, not futuristic, that are
enabled by moore's law. You're assuming that what the crowd sees is what's
right, and that isn't always right. The crowd didn't see search engines as
important in the 90s but they were wrong.

Anyway, I'm not offended by gmail news, just wanted to get some ultrasound and
some ai in there and put things in context.

------
Supreme
_facepalm_

All of the pain points that this supposedly solves have already been solved
with tabs. Middle click compose and all of those problems are solved with the
added bonus of having an entire screen to write your email in.

Google is being taken over by pointy haired managers and marketing. RIP.

~~~
threedaymonk
I seem to recall that both Google search and Gmail were initially popular with
technically sophisticated users. I remember proselytising this amazing new
search engine to people still using Lycos, or Yahoo, or Alta Vista, or
whatever it was back then.

I used to be able to get very accurate results in Google search with judicious
use of quotes, excluded terms, and exact phrases. Now, Google second-guesses
what I really meant, and usually gives me a result that's more generic, more
mainstream, but not actually what I was looking for.

The contemporary services are better for people who don't understand sets, and
who don't really know how to use the more esoteric features of their browser.
That's not necessarily bad, but it's bad for us. But we'll cope: there's no
shortage of alternative email clients.

~~~
Matt_Cutts
If you want to mention some recent searches that disappointed you, I'm happy
to pass that on to the quality team here.

If you're unhappy that Google is trying to autocorrect spelling or add/remove
search terms, you might try the verbatim search tool:
[http://insidesearch.blogspot.com/2011/11/search-using-
your-t...](http://insidesearch.blogspot.com/2011/11/search-using-your-terms-
verbatim.html)

~~~
Supreme
Good to see that PR is on the job of trying to convince people that they don't
really want what they really want. It's funny that even verbatim search asks
me if I'm sure that I spelt something correctly. I guess our definitions over
verbatim differ but to me, in this context, it means "do this and stop second
guessing me kthnx." It's also annoying that I have to switch to another mode
every time I want to search. There appears to be no setting to set verbatim as
the default and even if there was, one would either need to always be on the
same computer (if the preference is saved in a cookie) or always signed in (if
it's set on the account).

A suggestion - provide a subdomain with the old search, e.g. old.google.com.
All of the mainstream customers get whatever UX/marketing think is best for
them and everyone else gets to keep using a tool which they find useful -
everyone wins!

Oh, and since you might be the right person to ask, why is Quora still turning
up in search results when they censor most of the thread? They're even worse
than Experts Exchange (and why are they still turning up in results too?).

------
drivebyacct2
This is great. I've hated having to open multiple tabs to be able to reference
an old email(s) and compose a new one at the same time.

------
mememememememe
Are we stupid or something? First, why the hell are we arguing over the
freakin' theme here? Seriously. This tangent discussion should be removed. If
you want to complain about the stupid theme, which I also find it hard to use,
start your own thread.

Secondly, are we stupid for using these annoying shift, control shortcuts?
Google is not reinventing the wheel. Google is not used by elite computer
programmers. I don't even use emacs because I am a VIM user. GMail is used by
over a billion user and most of them don't even know some shortcuts or nice
ways to make their tasks better.

I don't know all the secrets you guys are pointing out, and are you going to
call me stupid? This is not reinventing wheel. It's just making the app more
usable.

If anyone start spamming me with "you can already do this with X, Y , Z ways
but it's not known by everyone...".

~~~
mememememememe
wow I am getting downvoted by haters because I am telling the truth.

